# Chris Ward



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

I was working on drawing Chris Ward (MC Chris).
I say 'was' because I kind of spilled a bunch of soda all over the drawing before I finished it.... :/

I was mostly done with Chris himself, I just had a section of his jacket left, the lady next to him, and the background.
That was going to be awful to do anyways, the BG and the ladies shirt were covered with insanely small details that I was probably going to have trouble with.

For some reason, on my computer it doesn't look as dark as it is in real life, either. Might just be my monitor.
The really dark areas (like his shirt) I did with a 7b, but on my screen it looks like it was done with like... an HB, so if it looks too light, keep that in mind.

I also went ahead and censored part of the drawing... not sure how sensitive these forums are on that sort of thing.

Also... can you understand what's going on with his shirt? While I was drawing it I was sitting there for probably 45 minutes trying to figure it out.
No clue.


----------

